

A Brief History of Swearing - eegilbert
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/may/23/holy-shit-history-swearing-mohr

======
tarikh
Spoiler: "the history of swearing is one of a movement back and forth between
the holy and the shit. At different times in the history of the west, the
primary taboo has been to do either with God, or with the functions of the
human body."

